# From my 'odd kid' files...Bre -supernumery teeth



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a picture of Bre's mouth as a newborn back in 2005.  She had this wierd hunk of extra gum w/ 2 extra teeth stuck to it.  You can see her 'normal' teeth behind it.







I had never seen such a thing so we took her to the vet.  She explained what it was (possible 'absorbed' twin...possible fluke) and we set up a minor surgical appointment.  It fell off on it's own (with maybe a smidge o' help from my dh...) the day before surgery and her mouth healed fine.  It never interfered w/ her taking a bottle.

She was also the only goat kid who ever learned how to type.........


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the goat on the computer!


The picture of the mouth was cool too!


----------



## elevan (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha!  How many wpm can she type?  


Thanks for sharing about the teeth bit.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

As I was reading about the extra couple teeth w/ gums in front of her normal teeth my first thought was a chimera scenario(one fetus absorbs the other).


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 6, 2011)

How odd! Glad it worked out find though. 

Got to laugh at her typing. I try to keep the livestock away from the computer, the cats are quite bad enough!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2011)

I was SO glad I was able to get the camera / get that pic before she hopped away.  
Bre was always one of my favorites.  I hated selling her but she only made single bucklings year after year....I had to make the hard call to move her since she wasn't 'earning her keep'......her last year here she had a single doeling, but I'd already arranged to sell her by then.
BTW, none of her kids ended up having the wierd tooth thing.


----------

